# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El agua para riego bajó un 13 por 100 en CLM en 2011, lo mismo que aumentó en Murcia

## NoRegistrado

> *El volumen de agua de riego utilizado en el sector agrario descendió un 13,2 por 100 en Castilla-La Mancha en 2011 respecto a 2010, el mismo porcentaje en el que se incrementó el agua destinada a ese fin en Murcia*.
> Así consta en la encuesta sobre el uso de este recurso en el campo difundida hoy por el INE, sondeo que indica que el agua para riego aumentó un 1,4 por 100 en 2011 en España, gracias a los notables incrementos de regiones como Extremadura (+20,9 por 100), Cataluña (+13,8 por 100) y Región de Murcia (+13,2 por 100).
> 
> Por contra, las que más lo redujeron fueron la Comunidad Valenciana (-14,2 por 100) y Castilla-La Mancha (-13,2 por 100) y Andalucía (-4,4 por 100)
> 
> En total, el volumen de agua de riego utilizado por las explotaciones agrarias ascendió a 16.344 hectómetros en 2011.
> 
> Por técnica de riego, el volumen de agua aplicado a los cultivos mediante goteo (riego localizado) disminuyó un 5,2 por 100, mientras que el riego por gravedad se incrementó un 4,1 por 100.
> 
> ...


 Es un dato que resulta curioso. Valencia, Andalucía y Castilla La Mancha, que son comunidades con una agricultura importante, reducen sus riegos, aunque no sé si por abandono de cultivos o por mejora tecnológica, etc.... Mientras que Murcia, que se autoproclama deficitaria hídrica, aumenta su consumo en más de un 13%.
  Lo normal sería reducir ese consumo por modernización tecnológica y no ampliar regadíos, ¿no?
También me resulta extraño en Cataluña. En Extremadura es lógico porque tiene agua y creo que aún le queda margen para crecer en ese sector.
 Igualmente es curioso que se disminuye el goteo y aumenta el riego por gravedad, aunque sería interesante conocer en qué comunidades se ha incrementado ese sistema.

Aún así, prefiero ponerlo en cuarentena y buscar más datos para corroborarlo o buscarle otra explicación, porque me parece una información demoledora.
Y si alguien tiene datos ampliados, se lo agradezco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

